# 1988 Budweiser Monte Carlo



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... the 1988 Budweiser Monte Carlo owned by Junior Johnson and driven by Terry Labonte


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job, man! Looks real sharp


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

*great job paint came out perfect---dom*


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

That looks fantastic!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

